# Adorable male in CT needs home!



## TheIzabela (Mar 16, 2015)

I've been fostering a 5 year old male bunny since January, and I think its time I start looking for a home for him.  I've been putting it off, 'cause he's pretty darn awesome.

He's super sweet, loves cats and enjoys playing with them, and he's seriously the bravest bunny ever. Nothing scares him! Except being held, he's not a big fan of that so try to avoid it. He's also litter box trained! Not neutered, unfortunatly.

The whole time I've had him he hasn't chewed a hole in anything in the room he plays around in and he sleeps through the night, which is a big plus since his cage is riiiiight by my bed. 

I'm willing to drive 2 hours to get him to his new home, so please let me know if any of you guys are interested!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 16, 2015)

He's adorable--wish we were closer.


----------

